#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  comando para listar hd's

## fisiconuclear18

Alguem sabe qual o comando que lista as particoes do linux?
Grato
E desculpem por uma pergutna dessas, mas eu realmente esqueci...

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

no Linux é *df -h*
no unix é *bdf*

----------


## _N3o_

falaeee!

complementa o comando df com "sfdisk -l" para você obter mais detalhes...

----------


## thiagog

fdisk -l

df -h

pode ajudar :good:

----------

